

Happiest Minds Gets $45 M Funding From Intel Capital, Canaan Partners, Founders - ronzensci
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/11/16/businessinsider2-month-old-india-it.DTL

======
ChuckMcM
Grats on the funding.

